# Hazer/fog machine line



## FPJ (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello Haunt Forum community.
This is my first post. I was given a chauvet hurricane 2d hazer a few years back. It's never worked right. Ive tried fixing it a few times and have narrowed it down to a couple things. 1st thing may be the tubing Ive used. Ive noticed this hazer, (as well as every fog machine I have) has this super soft tubing that runs from the pump to the holding container. I can't seem to find it in any hardware stores and Ive tried Rona, Lowes, Canadian Tire and 2 pet stores. Does anyone know what rubber, plastic, or whatever material those flexible soft tubing hoses are made of?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry I don't have anything here to compare. My fogger runs all copper line from the tank to pump, then on to the heat exchanger. Though if I had to guess, silicone tubing would likely be the soft/flexible stuff you're talking about and should have good chemical compatibility with fog juice. You'd probably have to run an online search and get the size you need from your favorite online retailer. If you have a local model/hobby shop, they might sell it as fuel line. Though as long as the tubing you have is not kinked or broken, it should not affect the fogger/hazer performance.


----------



## FPJ (Nov 14, 2021)

Thank you corey. I ordered a roll of the silicone tubing (I believe) I need. These Hazers are a bit tempermental. Ive been using haze fluid, but not the recommended kind in the manual. Most conpanies say to only use their brand, and usually its the most expensive, and unnecessary. In this case it may not be. to be continued...


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

No problem. Give it a shot and let us know how it goes. At least on the fogger side, 'the community' doesn't seem to necessarily recommend OEM fluids, though 'quality manufacturer' fluids *are* typically recommended. I have noticed some difference...mainly thicker fog... going from a 'big box' brand such as Target to a quality fluid like Froggys. So likely some truth to that. But if you're having trouble, going back to OEM would reduce at least one variable.


----------

